# for melonypersians, dltobin and prosephone--- LOADS OF PHOTO's



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

***WARNING PHOTO HEAVY***

here is the stuff we just got from prosephone.
It is all top quality, and looks fab...
already had three people ask where i got the bag from.....














































































































sorry there are so many, i took dozens more and just picked the best ones lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

oh and guess what else was in the package???


kkkoooooollllll aaaaaiiiiiddd


yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

so to prosephone i say












and


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG chico is gorgeous i LUURRVEE all the photos and all his clothes, he looks great in the check coat i love the last piccie, We gotta make a siggy with that 
The purse is adorable 
Ohhh im soo Jelous!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

it's lovely stuff isn't it. I am very very pleased with it. the purse is patent, so shiney and posh lol. EXCELLENT prices, especially compared with uk prices.

prosephone has some super super things on her website.

The purse doesnt have a white lining, it's black fur and even has a hook for attaching the collar to. It's just white in the photo cos i put a puppy pad in case he cant hold it in lol


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute, chico looks adorable in all the new clothes!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

thank you kellie


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes i bought a dress off of her! its lovely


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

and it helps that she is such a lovely person, so friendly and thoughtfull.(creep lol)

as are you too of course pompom!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol Thankyou Janie  so are you !


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I LOOOVE LOOVE LOVE the bag and the cute outfits!! That's so awesome!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Woohoo Chico!! I LOVE the purse!! And Chico's new outfits are soo super cute!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i love all his clothes and the bag is too die for but my fav is his green jumper how cute does he look in it
i love seeing chicco pics as he is one hot looking chihuahua keep them coming


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

GIRLLLLLLL your gonna have KOOL AID coming out of your ears!!! LOL LOL
I think I sent like every thing BUT Watermelon I think thats the one I remember you didnt like...LOL

NOW the pics......GIRLS....Women of Chihuahua people I think that the "smack down" has been "smack downith" with the attire of Chico.
I dooooooo believe that right now....on this day at wait let me look 1:45...my Mabelline...*sniff* sniff*.....is BOARDLINE mind you....a rag~a~muffin. GASP!
I feel then need to shop!
Now....I do want that bag girl and since we live so far apart lol I feel I would not be stepping on your style I was looking...where can these items be bought?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

What is cool aid?


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

its a flavor drink honey...um its dry in a package and you have to add sugar and water and mix.
Comes in all kinds of flavors.
I guess yall dont have it over their and me and a couple of people on here have sent /enroute Kool Ade to IWAC


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, Chico is such a gorgeous boy! Great pics


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Awe he looks stunning! 

And thanks you so much for all the wonderful compliments. You are a dear!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

omg chico is getting so big. he is absolutely adorable. i love his little face and ears are standing. too cute. i love the bag and the coat with the fur on it. very cute. i need to go and look at her site. does she do custom sizes. little makayla is so tiny i just cant find anything for her to wear.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

Love all your pics!!!! I really like the plaid coat!!! The purse is sweet!!! Was it a good price?


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

The purse goes for $19.99 in my store...


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I do carry XXS and can special order some XXXS items as well...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

The purse is just the best quality, it really looks like it cost far more than it does. In the uk that would cost us at least $90 for something as nice as that.
I got the coffee one as I am a starbucks fan lol.

I made the kool aid up with splenda, almost tastes as good as with sugar. I'm sure I died and went to heaven! Not had kool aid in about 6 years, so you can imagine how much I am enjoying it 

of course I do think in my next package prosephone should send ellie, diego, sid and manny of course!!! Ha ha!!

so everybody, go look at her website lol, i'll be going back


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

congrats on your new stuff. chico is so sexy in his fur coat. kool aid is the best. and so cheap too.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just look at that little fluff butt in all his adorable clothes! He's such a gorgeous little fella! I love him!!!

p.s. Hope others besides melonypersians and dltobin can look and post! :tongue1: :laughing8: If not too bad!!! :sign5: :laughing6:



IWAC said:


> prosephone should send ellie, diego, sid and manny of course!!! Ha ha!!


NOT Ellie!!!!!!!!!! She's mine!!! I keep praying for a miracle!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Chico is so adorable and has such a great woredrobe. She should date Chopper he's very fashion savy himself!!!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Chico is adorable and a supermodel too! My Bella is jealous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

aww thanks everyone. chico is very impressed with the comments about him.
He has a new wrought iron bed just arrived.
i'll be sure to get piccies of that soon

and yes, people other then those in the title can look


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

ok ok wrought freaking iron bed????
Thats it ladies.....the smack down ~ my mabelline is a rag ~ a ~ muffin my entire next paycheck I am gonna have to play catch up to chico! LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

oh no..... i shouldnt have said anything

but it DOES have a leopard print comfotor on it tee heeee


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

i cant take piccies tonight, camera battery is recharging lol

but here is one i took from seller


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Mabelline would like to know if Chico is interested in older women.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

lol, he says yes but not sure about long distance relationships


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures!!Chico is supercute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, please keep the pictures coming. Chico is soooo cute. He's even cuter than my Babs (but don't tell her I said that). I now see where Chico gets his attitude, he doesn't just think he's cute he knows it. Where did you get the bed?


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Toooooooooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

BABY BABS said:


> Yes, please keep the pictures coming. Chico is soooo cute. He's even cuter than my Babs (but don't tell her I said that). I now see where Chico gets his attitude, he doesn't just think he's cute he knows it. Where did you get the bed?


lol, no it's just his human mommy keeps tell him what a cute boy he is so he now believes it

got the bed from ebay actually. He LOVES it
must take photos

off to the pet shop after work tonight (taking a sneaky coffee break at mo) to buy yet more chico presents lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

:lol: koolaid. the stuff looks great! and chico well he looks adorable in everything :love7:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks jen

Am sitting here sipping invisible kool aid yuuuuummmmiiiee , happy as a pig in mud!


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

oh chico you are just so much like your daddy - we miss you!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I CANNOT BELIEVE I JUST SAW THIS! 
Chi is just soooo cute, i love him!  i love the bag & outfits! 

i'm still planning to come and steal him by the way!  lol!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> oh chico you are just so much like your daddy - we miss you!!



awww bless.
It must be hard to see your puppies go.
Roo ROo can always come live with us ya knkow


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

oh and sarah you cant have him!

We have cctv and intruder alarms here so we'd know you were coming lol


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I LOVE that plaid coat! and that purse is really nice its my favorite color.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

IWAC said:


> oh and sarah you cant have him!
> 
> We have cctv and intruder alarms here so we'd know you were coming lol


oh no, there's that plan down the drain!! :lol:

well. i can still admire him atleast


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

well i might let you borrow him lol. I bet he'd love to run about with max


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

Alright whats your price for Chico?!?! ;-) I am in love with him! He is so adorable!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

PRICE 

NO amount of money would make me give up my baby. I am seriously smitten with him. Wouldnt give him up for the world!!!

He's so spoilt, but such a little darling lol


----------



## Becca_n_Mika (Jan 24, 2008)

All i can say is awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hes just 2 cute we luv him soooooooooooooo much. I'm so going 2 spoil my mika just like u lol. 
& can u post the add 4 the store that u got the clothes from i want some!!!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

hehe it is my store!

www.LittleDogbarktique.com


----------



## Becca_n_Mika (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks i will be having a good look around ur store do u post 2 the uk?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah she posts here, I live in the uk>


NO buying the little burgundy handbag carrier, i wanna be the only one in the uk with one lol


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww, chico is such a gorgeous little boy!!! Dia has a crush on him.. lol But I know he's not into the long distance thing.. she will just have to admire him from afar! 

so cute! :love5:


----------

